# seafoam question (again)



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

ok ive got a picture of the engine. can someone point out exactly wear the vacuum line/carburetor/intake manifold is so i can put seafoam in it. thx.

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/engines_general/images/vg30e.jpg


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

wutsup said:


> ok ive got a picture of the engine. can someone point out exactly wear the vacuum line/carburetor/intake manifold is so i can put seafoam in it. thx.
> 
> http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/engines_general/images/vg30e.jpg


Don't make a new thread. READ your old one. The black thingy that sucks in air goes to the silver aluminum thingy called a throttle body, which is connected to your intake manifold, which has NISSAN stamped on it, also aluminum.


----------



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

sorry for the new post, but what line do i put the seafoam in? can you point it out? thank you


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*intake manifold*



wutsup said:


> ok ive got a picture of the engine. can someone point out exactly wear the vacuum line/carburetor/intake manifold is so i can put seafoam in it. thx.
> 
> http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/engines_general/images/vg30e.jpg


The intake manifold is that gray thing with the letters Nissan all over it. The car, by the way, is fuel injected, not carberated. If you want to clean the motor, I suggest you take some care and cover up the spark plug wires, the distributor cap and alternator in plastic bags, that you can temporarily attach with masking tape, and not to get any water on electrical parts. An engine degreaser and a very stiff wire brush will do magic to clean up the upper intake manifold.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*where do I put seafoam?*



wutsup said:


> sorry for the new post, but what line do i put the seafoam in? can you point it out? thank you


I have the same question? can somebody help me out where to put seafoam? I honeslty don't know.


----------

